# orange r8 pro



## albal (20 Dec 2009)

Thinking of getting one. Are they any good? I'm a little old fashioned in that prefer steel frame and use the bike most days on and off road.
Or is there anything around for less dough same spec?


----------



## Jonathan M (20 Dec 2009)

They were reviewed a month or two ago in Singletrack. in their opinion they are a race orientated bike, but then that's what hardtails often get labelled as.

Got to admit they look nice, and being Reynolds 853 should be a nice ride too.

Other steel options, Rocky Mountain made an 853 frame, the Blizzard, but I think it has been discontinued. I think Genesis do an 853 frame as well. Cove make the Handjob but I have a feeling for 2010 they've moved from Columbus tubing to a Tange tubing - still good quality.

There are lots of steel hardtails around, but some are built more for strength than sprightliness, and are built around slacker angle. Comparing the Orange to others will often come down to the quality of tubing and intended use.

I've got a Cove HJ by the way, from 2004. Run with 120mm Manitou it is a really nice ride.


----------



## Steve Austin (21 Dec 2009)

Loads of similar type bikes out there, cotic soul, genesis, charge duster, kona explosif etc etc. You might want to have a look on singletrackworld as this subject (best steel hardtail) comes up all the time.

I ride a dialled bikes love/hate which is an amazing bike imo and i don't think you can go wrong with a dialled bikes. cracking good value too.


----------

